# The Lundwood Hotel, south yorks, March 2011



## ROYALBOB (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice liitle find yesterday, visited with yorkietomo, not much history sorry, been closed a few years now I believe, nice old pub slowly getting trashed.




P1030869_1024x683 by ROYALBOB2011




P1030871_512x768 by ROYALBOB2011




bar_1024x683 by ROYALBOB2011




snooker room_1024x683 by ROYALBOB2011




living room_1024x683 by ROYALBOB2011




main bar_1024x683 by ROYALBOB2011




celler_1024x683 by ROYALBOB2011




plates_1024x683 by ROYALBOB2011




seated_1024x683 by ROYALBOB2011




landing_512x768 by ROYALBOB2011




ladies_1024x683 by ROYALBOB2011




cocert room_1024x683 by ROYALBOB2011




tv_512x768 by ROYALBOB2011




table_1024x683 by ROYALBOB2011


----------



## smiler (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice One Bob,
Enjoyed looking, Thanks for Sharing


----------



## King Al (Mar 22, 2011)

Looks pretty tidy for a pub, like the snooker table  Good stuff Bob


----------



## muppet (Mar 22, 2011)

looks like a good explore seen alot worse thanks for posting


----------



## nelly (Mar 22, 2011)

I like that, a lot of stuff left, nice one


----------



## Em_Ux (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks a good explore.... Great shots.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice pics! cheers!


----------

